# Such A Thing As Fake Seikos?



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

So I've been looking through ebay at Seiko dive watches, trying to get an idea of which model i want to get, and I noticed a lot of sellers are from asia(Singapore, Thailand...etc) granted they are made in Japan, I guess it would make sense. My question is, what are the odds on fake Seikos, do they exist (I feel like the probably do?). Is it best to stick to UK sellers?


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, fake Seikos do exist. Most you can spot a mile away, but it is becoming more common for extremely good fakes to slip through as the real deal. Here's a very good article on spotting them.

Quartzimodo- How to spot a fake Seiko

As a general rule, you should be OK with buying from Singapore (provided the seller's feedback is good). If the seller's a store, you should be even more confident. :thumbsup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I can confirm that fake Seikos are alive and well.

I was offered an orange monster which looked and felt exactly like the genuine article.

The give away?

The bloke in the pub wanted Â£10. :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

luddite said:


> I can confirm that fake Seikos are alive and well.


So can I - including some 'Swiss Made' Seikos. 

Check out this thread, from this time last year, in the 'General Discussion' section: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52506


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If it ticks, it can be faked. Only exception might be the $5 movement watches.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

I suppose what I'm concerned about is it is probably easier to fake a 200 pound watch than a 2000 pound watch, I probably wouldnt know the difference, been reading though the guides though, I might try and get one from a AD for my first one, until I learn a little more about watches. But I guess I want a less modern design.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Or if there is ever one going in the sales section, I feel I'd be comfortable buying from there


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I can recommend the 6309 7040, they have a wrist presence that the modern stuff lacks and the movement is very robust.

I have a pair, one on a bracelet and one on a Seiko rubber strap, and both are quite accurate.

They gain around 2 seconds per day and lose that winder up overnight.


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

There's fake Seiko here somewhere my son bought off a guy in the pub :to_become_senile:

Marked as a Kinetic on the dial but there's a cheap quartz movement inside the case.

regards

beach bum


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

I got cought with this one of fleebay. kept the bracelet, took the rest to bits


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

As well as fakes, to add to the confusion if you fancy an older model there are many "Franken" Seiko's out there - with incorrect dials, hands or movements. Or dials, hands and movements. Tread carefully and do your research.


----------



## Gillosio (Feb 23, 2007)

sangman2000 said:


> I got cought with this one of fleebay. kept the bracelet, took the rest to bits
> 
> [image]


Dear friends.

oh my!

I was aware about "Feiko" production. Indeed I published about two years ago (but probably earlier) a link to one of the first sites found selling this abominations into a post on an Italian watch enthusiast forum. The thread was about the need to be careful even in buying budget watches on-line, but the replica's quality was very poor and the watches ugly and different form the real thing.

Anyway, I'm proud owner of some original Seiko watches (and actually other Japanese, including Orient and Citizen too) and, looking at the picture above, apart from the wrong hands and the poor numeral engraving (or the wrong font) on the rotating bezel and the faded dial color, this watch seems close to the real thing. I mean, if I didn't own one, from a summary picture such as the one that one can find on an auction or an online store, it is hard to tell the difference from a "customized" Seiko and a phoney one. Nonetheless, in few cases, the online store actually publish a picture of a real Seiko, while selling the fake one instead.

I really don't understand the very "small revenue" business in this, so I suppose a huge production to justify it.

Luckily, my abitual Seiko seller is also a friend of mine and I know exactly from where each timepiece comes.

Anyway, it seems we're facing hard times even to "low budget" collectors like me...

Best regards to all.

Gillo


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Gillo - good first post!!

I thought I had a fake Seiko 5 (who the hell would fake a Seiko 5?) due to cheap price from Singapore no box etc, but have now convinced myself that it is genuine:










I think the camera might be a fake though!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There was a guy who used to frequent numerous fora (probably still does) who's user name was sevesteen. He took his name from a feiko where they had mis-spelt seventeen on the movement.

There used to be loads of fake dress ones around esp on ebay, easily identifiable because the movement just so obviously looked inferior.


----------



## Gillosio (Feb 23, 2007)

Uncle Alec said:


> Hi Gillo - good first post!!
> 
> I thought I had a fake Seiko 5 (who the hell would fake a Seiko 5?) due to cheap price from Singapore no box etc, but have now convinced myself that it is genuine:
> 
> ...


Thank you Uncle Alec,

I edited this post after realizing that a link to a site showing the real thing is not allowed by forum guidelines, I apologize.

Anyway, it seems so very close to the original one, are you sure yours it's a fake one? Usually these models are indeed very cheap, I can find one (original for sure) for about 50 Euro including shipping costs, from a seller friend of mine in my Country.

Best regards.

Gillo


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

I paid Â£10GBP - about â‚¬12?


----------



## Gillosio (Feb 23, 2007)

Uncle Alec said:


> I paid Â£10GBP - about â‚¬12?


Oops...

Very cheap indeed!

Anyway, comparing the dial (is the only picture I can compare) with the original one, it seems all OK:

Colors and counters matches, date wheel background color and font matches (difficult to spot out exactly, since your picture is a little bit blurred...), hand shape and dimension matches, writings on the dial matches in position, and size, bracelet shape matches too. Maybe a look to the movement through the glass on the case back could help to find out if the movement is good.

Sorry for the [OT]

Best regards.

Gillo


----------



## horror_logic (Mar 26, 2011)

I got caught out recently, the way i found out was the serial number 310324 was the same as some guy who was questioning the authenticity of his on another forum. Otherwise very well made.


----------



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm about to part with Â£140 for a Yobokies modded seiko. Shipped from Hong Kong.

Harold seems reputable and has good praise from this site.

But is it a risk?


----------



## sevesteen (Aug 3, 2005)

pg tips said:


> There was a guy who used to frequent numerous fora (probably still does) who's user name was sevesteen. He took his name from a feiko where they had mis-spelt seventeen on the movement.
> 
> There used to be loads of fake dress ones around esp on ebay, easily identifiable because the movement just so obviously looked inferior.


I'm still around, and even do vanity searches for my nickname occasionally  Started using 'sevesteen' as a joke--but the name was always available as a nickname, so I kept it (and bought sevesteen.com) even after cutting way back on my watch hobby.

In the 60's and 70's, there were brands like ASEIKON and ESEIKOR with Hong Kong pinlever movements--the first and last letters could be easily erased. Later ones are more convincing, mostly from mainland China. As a result of central planning, China had a surplus of low-grade stainless steel. Not particularly suitable for most industrial applications, it is fine for watch cases and bracelets, so a domestic Chinese watch would have a full stainless case at a price point that would be plated brass most other places--Makes it very easy to transform a typical Chinese domestic market watch into a Feiko.


----------

